# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  JOA, le rfrentiel en management et gouvernance SI pour les PME

## refjoa

Communiqu de presse
JOA, le rfrentiel en management et gouvernance des systmes dinformation pour les petites et moyennes entreprises.
Beaucoup de petites et moyennes entreprises nont pas conscience que leur systme dinformation est leur moyen le plus prcieux pour crer de la valeur et avoir un ou des avantages comptitifs par rapport  la concurrence.  
Pour cela, les entreprises doivent tablir un management et une gouvernance du Systme dinformation ce qui nest pas toujours facile faute de moyens humains, financiers, mthodologiques, etc.
Certains rfrentiels tels que ITIL ou encore Cobit ont montr tout le bnfice quune entreprise pouvait tirer de ses donnes, maximisant ainsi ses bnfices, capitalisant sur les opportunits qui se prsentent et gagnant un avantage concurrentiel.
Malheureusement, ces rfrentiels sont :
-	nombreux ;
-	spcifiques  un domaine en particulier comme ISO27002 pour la scurit des systmes dinformations ;
-	destins plus particulirement aux grandes entreprises et non cibls  spcifiquement pour les petites et moyennes entreprises ;
-	etc.

Le rfrentiel JOA propose un ensemble de bonnes pratiques en termes de management et gouvernance des systmes dinformation pour les petites et moyennes entreprises. Il tend  devenir un cadre de rfrence rpondant  la plupart des objectifs stratgiques de ces entreprisses.
Afin de faciliter lemploi du rfrentiel JOA, lapplication EXCEL JOA aide les petites et moyennes entreprises a implment des bonnes pratiques pour permettre lalignement de la stratgique informatique sur celle de lentreprise.
Le lancement de ce projet a t dfini dans le cadre dune  thse professionnelle par un tudiant du Master Business Administration in Information System Security Governance de lIAE dAix en Provence (France) et de la Haute Ecole de Gestion de Genve (Suisse)
Le rfrentiel est sensible  tre communautaire en prenant en compte toutes suggestions, critiques  ou encore volutions  autour du site du rfrentiel JOA  ladresse internet : http://www.referentiel-joa.com
Enfin, lexprience en entreprise a dmontr que JOA favorise la  communication entre une direction et le service ainsi que rassurer les actionnaires.
Le rfrentiel JOA est tlchargeable  lurl suivante : http://www.referentiel-joa.com/drupal/?q=node/7


F. Simonetti
presse@referentiel-joa.com  06.35.94.27.73
NB : JOA peut tre aussi un socle commun pour limplmentation de cobit 4.1 / ISO27002 / ITIL V3 pour les grands comptes avant dapprofondir spcifiquement par lun de ces derniers rfrentiels.

----------

